# Programm



## hallowelt543 (30. Nov 2018)

```
* ... This is the voluntary sleep time of a process, which
* differs from the cpu usage because it does not account for time spent
* waiting on a run-queue. ...
*
*                                         scaling factor
* interactivity score = --------------------------
*                                      sleep time / run time
*
*
* When a thread’s run time is greater than its sleep time the
* calculation is:
*
*                                         scaling factor
* interactivity score = ----------------------- + scaling factor
*                                    run time / sleep time
```
Skalierungsfaktor scaling factor ist eine positive, konstante Ganzzahl. 
i. Erklären qualitativ, welche Bedeutung ein hoher bzw. ein niedriger interactivity score hat. Überlegen Sie sich dazu, wie sich der interactive score für einen interaktiver Prozess bzw. einen Batch-Prozess verhält. 
ii. Die Realtime-Warteschlange von ULE besteht aus mehreren FIFOWarteschlangen pro Priorität. Der Befehl runq_choose(&tdq->tdq_realtime) gibt den ersten Thread der FIFO-Warteschlange mit der höchsten Priorität zurück. Welches Scheduler-Leistungskriterium optimiert ULE, wenn ein niedriger interactivity score auf eine hohe Priorität abgebildet wird? Begründen Sie. Hinweis: Bei FreeBSD bedeutet eine „hohe“ Priorität (d.h. Wichtigkeit) einen niedrigen numerischen Prioritätswert.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------

